# google maps mit vba steuern



## ChriMo (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Habe eine Exceltabelle, in der Adressen stehen und ein vba-Makro, das die Adresse in Google Maps eingibt und in einer Karte speichert. Hat bis jetzt funktioniert, doch das Speichern geht nicht mehr, irgendwas in Maps wurde anscheinend geändert.
Habe folgenden Code (hier gekürzt):

Declare Sub Sleep Lib "Kernel32.dll" (ByVal SleepTime As Long)

Sub automatmaps()
' Das geöffnete Maps-Fenster finden
Dim WSHShell As Object
Set WSHShell = CreateObject("Shell.Application")
Set shellwindows = WSHShell.Windows
For Each Window In shellwindows
If InStr(Window.LocationName, "Google Maps") Then
Set dasises = Window
Exit For
End If
Next

adresse = activecell  'Dort steht die Adresse, wie man sie in maps eingibt

'Adresse in Maps suchen: (Das funktioniert noch);  
dasises.document.forms("q_form").elements("q_d").Value = adresse
dasises.document.forms("q_form").elements("q-sub").Click
Sleep 300

'Speichern: (Das geht nimmer)
dasises.document.all.tags("a")("pushsaveplace")(0).Click    '-> Fehler 
Sleep 300
dasises.document.all.tags("select")("saveplacechoices")(0).selectedindex = 1
dasises.document.all.tags("button")("saveplacebutton")(0).Click
end sub

Weiter geht (ging) es dann mit Umbenennen der Ortsmarke, solange das Vorherige nicht geht, hats eh keinen Sinn.


Bitte dringend Hilfe
Chrimo


----------

